# Oris Artix - A mini-review/hands-on (lots of pictures)



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

About two years ago I was looking for a high quality sports dressy watch, something I could easily wear in both formal and informal occasions. After searching all around, the Oris Artix Day Date grabbed my attention. It was a a racing-theme sports watch that somehow still maintained a dress style.

Oris is well-known and has a great reputation, especially here on WUS...with its Aquis line. In fact, the Aquis is so famous sometimes I believe it overshadows the other timepieces of the brand. That said, it was pretty hard to find reviews and opinions on the Web. Nevertheless, I took the risk and ended up buying it.

There are many versions of this watch, and I bought the 01-735-7662-415407-8-21-85. All these numbers mean that this is the 42mm version, with white chapper ring, black/red ceramic bezel and on bracelet.

Here are the measurements:
Case: 42mm
Lug to lug: 49mm
Thickness: 12mm
Lug width: 21mm
Complication: day/date
Movement: Sellita SW
WR: 100m
Power reserve: 38 hours

It fits perfectly for my 6,75" wrist, and the very low profile means I can wear with a suit if want to.






















(Detail of the lugs, very low profile and signed crown)

What striked me the most when I first saw the watch in person was the bezel. This is a ceramic domed rotating (120-blick, bidirectional) bezel, with minute marktings, numbers every 5 minutes and a red arrow very well executed on 12 position. Now, ceramic is nothing new to watches, but this one shines and catches a lot of light. Under specific light conditions, you'll see it as a greyish.

The bezel is also rotating, bidirectional with 120 clicks. It works great, there's absolutely no play and you can easily hold it. There's also a time scale, which I honestly don't know how to use.








(Detail of the bezel. The red arrow is perfectly executed and offers a nice contrast)

On the matte black dial, there are highly polished applied indices, with a lume pip on each (two on twelve position). These indices are on a lower position on the dial with some tracks. The day and date complication on 6 position help to maintain the symmetry and, in my opinion, are very harmonious with the design. Speaking of the lume, it's Superluminova BG W9.

As I mentioned, this specific version has a white chapper ring. I chose that for some contrast, but there's also another version with black chapper ring.








(Dial/indices detail)

On the caseback, there's an exhibition glass with Oris red rotor. This is a bit boring and frustrating for me. Sellita is a nice movement, but not a pretty one. I really wish there was some nice engraving, like on the Calobra.
















(Top: Artix caseback; Bottom: Calobra caseback)

The bracelet is great and it feels very solid. My only complain is that it's too polished - something I don't like.














(Bracelet and clasp detail)

What I like the most on this watch is its versatility: although the lug width is 21mm, I can wear 22mm straps and easily dress it up or down - and it looks great with many tons of options. For instance, I'm wearing a mustard one, but I also have black, black/red rally, black/red canvas, black leather, grey and brown options. For me, this increases the value delivered by the watch, as I can wear in different occasions.






























Final thoughts:

Two years after the purchase, this is my favorite watch. It looks great, keeps great time (about 3s/day) and is very versatile. Definitely a keeper for me.

Thanks for reading and excuse me for any typos.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Excellent review. I read while wearing MY Artix GT Day Date









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

And I agree with you. I have tried to trade the watch a few times, and EVERY time they say, "I'm not really interested in that model..."

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the review!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great review. An under appreciated model for sure.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting.
P.S. The pics were lovely.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Love the pictures, love the review its great,


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, guys!



borchard929 said:


> Excellent review. I read while wearing MY Artix GT Day Date
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Love this version too. I'm sure it will look great on a strap.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful piece. Great pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice watch and nice review, the highly polished bracelet on the Artix date I tried recently actually made it look cheap imho, yours suits the other straps, the black with the red stitching especially as it ties in with the red triangle on the bezel.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigdaftboy said:


> Nice watch and nice review, the highly polished bracelet on the Artix date I tried recently actually made it look cheap imho, yours suits the other straps, the black with the red stitching especially as it ties in with the red triangle on the bezel.


Easy to brush a bracelet. Also the new version of this watch appears to have a fully brushed 3-link bracelet. Maybe it fits this version?


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Great review of a model that doesn't come around that much. Agree with your point about the bracelet being too shiny. But on leather it looks great.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffio (Aug 5, 2013)

I prefer it on the bracelet. Nice!


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Great watch, great pictures and great review. Thank you! I hadn't seen or considered this one previously. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

How's the lume on this one? You don't say much on that.


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Never seen this model before, which isn't right — it's a nice, understated, but functional watch. I can see it going from dive boat to dinner jacket with minimal fuss. 


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> How's the lume on this one? You don't say much on that.


Yeah, I tried to capture a photo before but it wasn't very good. Here's a poor one just to illustrate:









The lume is modest, with very small lines on the hands and pips on the indices, but it lasts for a while. The color (BGW9) is very beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

I have the chronograph version, on a bracelet; love this watch!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice review!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Jeff Scott said:


> I have the chronograph version, on a bracelet; love this watch!


That is one of my favorite chronographs - such a cool seconds complication. Definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

That seconds complication is pretty cool but not very practical as far as counting things to the second go. When I worked in a darkroom I used the sweep second hand on my old Seiko very often while making fiberbase prints to time my print processing times in the sink. With the Artix GT Chronograph I would never be able to even see the seconds go by under the safelights!


----------

